# Mystery wedding photo



## Micky Bodill (Jan 3, 2015)

A nice lady on facebook needs information :
Her father in law found this picture in a book he got in a charity shop in Sheffield. Long shot, but could people please share this picture in the hope that someone recognises them? Thank you xxx
Her name is Laura Barlow , I will send any results..
Micky B


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Do not recognise the cap badge.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Looks to be RN, notice the saber. Nice looking couple.


----------



## canadian (Jan 13, 2015)

*wedding*

Tough one. Lieutenant Royal Navy.


----------



## annecole (Feb 13, 2015)

hard to recognized


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Virtually exactly the same pose as our wedding photo and also a ?very similar dress so I would guess at 1960?


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day micky bodill.m.2nd april.2015.23:46.re:mystery wedding photo.i dont know who they are,but wish them all the best.he is a R.N officer.regards ben27


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

Two rings on the sleeve is a Lieutenant I believe.

Regards


----------

